# Can't use Thread Tools / Search this thread features



## Rush (Jan 19, 2009)

For the last while now, when I move the cursor over these 2 links to open them, they won't open.

Sometimes, they'll open for a split second, but then close just as quickly.

I'm using WIndows XP / Internet Explorer / good quality mouse etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 19, 2009)

similar thread

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87843


----------



## Rush (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for your quick reply, Brian -

Carefully reviewed the thread - and some related info, then changed some settings, but still not working.

Is there a particular TUGer you might suggest I contact in this regard?

I saw reference to someone named Doug, who supposedly knows his way around this sort of thing...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 19, 2009)

sadly its not an issue with the forum itself, its definately something that has changed on your computer and or browser that is preventing the javascript from functioning properly.

I can suggest looking into any internet security software or settings that may have changed since it previously worked...and or adding tugbbs.com to your list of trusted sites within your browser.


----------



## Rush (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Brian - 

Will do some digging at this end...

Once again, I appreciate your quick replies...


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 19, 2009)

Rush said:


> I saw reference to someone named Doug, who supposedly knows his way around this sort of thing...



That would be me.  

There's really nothing you can configure in your profile on the bbs that would affect this.  These features do require that Javascript is supported by your browser, so make sure that is enabled in your browser configuration.

As Brian suggested, also make sure that you don't have any security programs that block Javascript on this site.


----------



## Rush (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Doug - 

Part of what I'm scratching my head about is that this is the only site where I have this problem.

But, as you n Brian say, it wouldn't really make sense if the problem were w the site...

I have a friend / network guy popping by the office later this week, so I'll see if he can help.

Thanks again!


----------

